#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγή χρήσης από στάβλο-αποθήκη σε κατοικία

## manolitsis

Καλησπέρα σας , για αλλαγή χρήσης από σταυλαποθήκη ( υπάρχει ΟΑ του 1996) σε κατοικία τι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζονται? Και σε νόμο / Φεκ αναγράφονται? 
Ευχαριστώ

----------

